# Guía de como eliminar cualquier rastro de ruido en un amplificador



## kusanagy100 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, resulta que no sabía bien donde colgar este post así que lo puse acá porque supuse que seguro que lo van a ver, como este foro me viene ayudando bastante y es uno de los mejores que he visto, como agradecimiento voy a subir un manual sobre la eliminación de ruidos raros en amplificador, a muchas les parecerá aburrido porque es algo básico , pero bueno este manual lo saque de mi escuela, espero que les sirva.

Un saludo . . . STUART


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 23, 2008)

kusanagy100, gracias por el aporte. Para ser mas fácil la descarga de esta guía comprimí las imágenes en un solo archivo. Recuerda que no se debe usar las mayúsculas sostenidas en los títulos.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola kusanagy, me viene muy bien, gracias por el aporte! lo voy a poner en práctica...

Saludos


----------

